

Sex Trafficking On Backpage.com: Much Ado About (Statistically) Nothing - dbcooper
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/06/sex-trafficking-on-backpage-com-much-ado-about-statistically-nothing/

======
mtgx
A somewhat relevant article about the police and Backpage:

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121002/07354820569/oh-
loo...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121002/07354820569/oh-look-police-
can-use-backpagecom-to-track-down-arrest-convict-pimps-prostitutes.shtml)

